# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वजन कम करने वाले अच्छे कार्ब

## Krishna

तो जानते हैं हम वजन कम करने वाले अच्छे कार्ब :
वजन कम करने के दौरान कई ऐसे मिथक सुनने को मिलते हैं जिनका कोई आधार नहीं होता है (खासतौर पर आहार से संबंधित)। जैसे कि वजन कम करने के लिए जितना कम हो सके कार्बोहाइड्रेट का सेवन कम ही करना चाहिए। जबकि ये गलत है, कार्बोहाइड्रेट तो शरीर को ऊर्जा देने का एक महत्वपूर्ण  श्रोत होता है। यदि संतुलित मात्रा में और सही तरीके से इनका सेवन किया जाए तो ये वजन कम करने में भी मदद करते हैं। तो चलिये जा ऐसे ही कुछ कार्ब के बारे में जो वजन कम करने में मददगार साबित होते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*मटर*आधा कप पकी हुई हरी मटर में लगभग 67 कैलोरी, 12.5 ग्राम कार्बोहाइड्रेट, 4.5 ग्राम फाइबर होता है। रोजाना आधा कप मटर खाने से शरीर को रोजाना 12 प्रतिशत तक जिंक भी मिलता है। जिंक लेपटिन के स्तर को ज्यादा कर भूख को नियंत्रित करने में मदद करता है। लेपटिन दरअसल वो हार्मोन होता है, जो दिमाग को यह अलर्ट भेजता है कि आपका पेट भर चुका है और उसको और ज्यादा भोजन की जरूरत नहीं है।

----------


## Krishna

*जौ*आधा कप पके हुए जौ में तकरीबन 97 कैलोरी, 22 ग्राम कार्बोहाइड्रेट व 3 ग्राम के करीब फाइबर होता है। एक स्वीडिश रिसर्च से पता चला कि जौ का सेवन बार-बार भूख लगने वाली प्रवृति को रोकता है और ब्लड शुगर के स्तर को भी संतुलित करता है। जौ को साबुत खाना अधिक फायदेमंद होता है, क्योंकि इस प्रकार खाने से उसके सारे पोषक तत्व शरीर को मिलते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

...........................

----------


## Krishna

*बीन्स*आधा कप काली बीन्स में तकरीबन 109 कैलोरी, 20 ग्राम कार्बोहाइड्रेट तथा लगभग 8 ग्राम फाइबर होता है। एक अमरीका शोध के अनुसार बीन्स का उपयोग करने पर आपकी वेस्टलाइन लगभग 23 प्रतिशत तक कम बढ़ती है। अलग-अलग प्रकार के बीन्स में फाइबर की मात्रा भी बदलती रहती है, लेकिन सभी में प्रोटीन प्रचिर मात्रा में होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*​**ओटमील या होल ग्रेन*आधा कप ड्राई ओटमील में 153 कैलोरी, 27 ग्राम कार्बोहाइड्रेट तथा लगभग 4 ग्राम फाइबर होता है। ओटमील में पाया जाने वाले फाइबर्स में तकरीबन आधे फाइबर घुलनशील होते हैं। कई शोधों के अनुसार घुलनशील फाइबर वसा को कम करते हैं। जिससे शरीर में मौजूद अतिरिक्त वसा कम होती है और वजन नहीं बढ़ता है। वहीं तकरीबन दो औंस पास्ते में 198 कैलोरी, 43 ग्राम कार्बोहाइड्रेट तथा 5 ग्राम तक फाइबर होता है। एक ब्रिटिश शोध के अनुसार साबुत अनाज से बने पास्ते को खाकर आप अपने वजन को तेजी से कम कर सकते हैं।

----------

